# Compartment Release - Patient has bilateral compartment syndrome



## nikkisgranny (Jun 12, 2009)

Patient has bilateral compartment syndrome and do is doing a bilateral compartment release with superficial peroneal nerve release. 

Need help finding the CPT codes.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 12, 2009)

You're looking at 27892 - 29874 with debridement, or 27600 - 27602 w/ out debridement.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 13, 2009)

What part of the body has the compartment syndrom?  This will change your code possible.


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 15, 2009)

since peroneal nerve has been released the compartment syndrome occurs in legs . Release of nerve called neuroplasty and peroneal nerve is a periperal nerve leg so can code 64708 i think.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 15, 2009)

First I need to correct my post from Friday... Oops!!! - Should have said     
"27892-27894" not 29874 (That CPT is stuck in my brain lately!!)

Still sounds to me as you may apply one of 27892, 27893 or 27894. 
64708 indicates a Neuroplasty, and I don't see this as the case here. 
The superficial peroneal nerve is located in the lateral compartment of the leg... I do believe the superficial peroneal nerve release would be inclusive of these codes. I would like another opinion as well though... Anyone have any additional info??
Thanks!!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats Ok I completely missed the part about the peroneal nerve!  All I read was compartment syndrom and I kept saying Ok where??  It must have been 5 O'clock somewhere!


----------

